# Here is a link to the US Constitution.  Seems right wingers think protest is unpatriotic.



## deanrd (Nov 23, 2018)

Constitution of the United States - We the People

*(Preamble) *
*We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.

---------------------

I keep hearing Republicans on the USMB complain that liberals protest.  That liberals should just shut up.

So here is the constitution, the bill of rights and all the amendments.  

So when Republicans on the USMB make their strange and weird comments, hopefully, they look it up first and stop providing such rich and humorous material for the rest of the world to laugh at.

It's better to debate from a position of knowledge than be driven by delusion, racism and hate.  I'm pretty sure I'm right.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 23, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I keep hearing Republicans on the USMB complain that liberals protest.  That liberals should just shut up.
> 
> So here is the constitution, the bill of rights and all the amendments.
> 
> ...



  We on the right—Republicans, conservatives whatever—have no problem with legitimate protest.  Freedoms of speech, assembly, and petition are explicitly affirmed in the First Amendment, and have our full blessing,

  The entire problem is that those of you on the left *wrong*, take _“protest”_ way beyo9nd peaceful assembly and speech.  You take it to include blocking streets and public rights of way, looting, violence, and destruction.  You engage in outright criminal behavior, under the guise of _“protest”_.  Yes, of course, we sane, law-abiding people have a big problem with that.  And there is nothing in the Constitution that backs yoru side up on this matter.  Engaging in criminal activity for a political cause is still engaging in criminal activity.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 23, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Constitution of the United States - We the People
> 
> *(Preamble) *
> *We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> ...



I have no problem with you people protesting stuff.  It's often the best comedy of the day.



deanrd said:


> It's better to debate from a position of knowledge than be driven by delusion, racism and hate.



Indeed.  That's why you people most often sound like blithering idiots.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 23, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Constitution of the United States - We the People
> ...



Precisely.  "Your rights end where mine begin."  If you block my car or throw a brick at it, there could be an accident with casualties.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 24, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing Republicans on the USMB complain that liberals protest.  That liberals should just shut up.
> ...


And who decides what's "legitimate"?  Your kind?

No thanks.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 24, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Constitution of the United States - We the People
> ...


The words are too big, right?  That's why you don't understand?

OK, I'll try to keep it "simple".  So simple even a simpleton would understand.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > We on the right—Republicans, conservatives whatever—have no problem with legitimate protest.  Freedoms of speech, assembly, and petition are explicitly affirmed in the First Amendment, and have our full blessing,
> ...



  Thats' where having a conscience comes in.


  Most of us understand that impairing the freedom of uninvolved third parties, obstructing their ability to go about their own business in peace, is wrong.

  Most of us understand that stealing or destroying other's property is wrong.

  Most of us understand that committing acts of violence, causing injury and death to others, is wrong.

  Most of us understand that the above behaviors are wrong and illegal, and that those who engage in them are criminals who should be treated as such.


  And most of us understand that claiming a political cause for engaging in any of the above behaviors does not make them any less criminal, or any more legitimate.

  If you engage in any of the above behavior as a means of _“protest”_, that does not make you a legitimate protester; it only makes you a criminal.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 24, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Conscience?  When did the right developed one of those?  I truly believe they see having a conscience as another wild liberal theory.

Right wingers spent 8 years under Reagan, 8 under Bush and now 2 under Trump looting the nation.  So I can never understand this "free stuff" mantra.  The rich Republicans loot the nation,  poor Republicans get the most welfare.

A misdemeanor is hardly "criminal".  Or every j-walker would be a criminal.

Lynching, murdering gays, wanting to murder gays, child marriage, are all the very foundation of the Republican Party.  Most like to think of themselves as "Confederates".

Violence.  Hilarious.  Trump and the right shows us the true meaning of the word "violence".


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



You are adept at "simple", beyond even your own understanding.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


 It’s just seems that way because Republicans have only one response. Denial.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



What can one do but deny acceptance of abject stupidity?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


And yet the truth still mystifies Republicans. Go figure.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Constitution of the United States - We the People
> 
> *(Preamble) *
> *We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> ...



Here's the thing.  You are protesting established law, borders which help provide for the common defense, restricting liberty through PC methods and generally drive us toward socialism.


----------



## Pellinore (Dec 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Constitution of the United States - We the People
> ...


Civil rights protesters were protesting established law too.  So were the suffragists.  And, for that matter, the minutemen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 13, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing Republicans on the USMB complain that liberals protest.  That liberals should just shut up.
> ...


Wrong.

Conservatives are, for the most part, arrogant, authoritarian, and frightened by change, diversity, and dissent.

You seek to compel conformity and punish those who dare dissent and refuse to conform. 

The notion of ‘legitimate protest’ is proof of that – as no one has the authority to determine what issue being protested is ‘legitimate’ or not; all lawful protest is legitimate, regardless what conservatives might perceive. 

Clearly conservativism is the bane of freedom and individual liberty.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 13, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > The entire problem is that those of you on the left *wrong*, take _“protest”_ way beyond peaceful assembly and speech.  You take it to include blocking streets and public rights of way, looting, violence, and destruction.  You engage in outright criminal behavior, under the guise of _“protest”_.  …  Engaging in criminal activity for a political cause is still engaging in criminal activity.
> ...



  We do not consider violence, destruction, and theft as part of _“freedom and individual liberty.”_  It's not at all about what the cause is that you are protesting; it's about engaging in outright criminal behavior, under the guise of that cause.

  A mob of violent, destructive criminals, protesting for a cause, is still just a gang of violent, destructive criminals.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 13, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Constitution of the United States - We the People
> 
> *(Preamble) *
> *We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> ...



Dafuq?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 13, 2018)

1. they do not protest--they loot/burn riot
2. some of the '''protests'' are FOR criminals [ that's like protesting FOR hitler ] 
3. they  ''''protest''  *BEFORE *any court decisions are made....BEFORE they know any facts/evidence/etc--STUPID/mobbish/beastly/etc 
---a. they '''protest''' AGAINST the right of self defense!!!!!!!! wrong and  stupid
4. they '''protest'''' against a FAIR/legal/American election --this is UN-American/naziish/banana Republic crap/


----------



## harmonica (Dec 13, 2018)

so if someone blocked your car, you'd be ok with that?
or your parents/family/etc??? 
you're a LIAR if you say yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regent (Apr 4, 2019)

harmonica said:


> 1. they do not protest--they loot/burn riot
> 2. some of the '''protests'' are FOR criminals [ that's like protesting FOR hitler ]
> 3. they  ''''protest''  *BEFORE *any court decisions are made....BEFORE they know any facts/evidence/etc--STUPID/mobbish/beastly/etc
> ---a. they '''protest''' AGAINST the right of self defense!!!!!!!! wrong and  stupid
> 4. they '''protest'''' against a FAIR/legal/American election --this is UN-American/naziish/banana Republic crap/


So are you protesting?


----------



## whoisit (Apr 5, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Constitution of the United States - We the People
> 
> *(Preamble) *
> *We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> ...



 I was interested until you brought the race card into it. 
Is there any subject a lib can debate without hate towards all white people? A hate whitey free for all is getting tiring.


----------

